# Considering expat to Mexico City



## hamp618 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello Friends,

We are considering an expat job opportunity for my husband in Mexico City. (In Naucalpan) We have 2 children, ages 2 and 4. I would be quitting my job here in the US to be home with them. 

Since we have no idea what it's like on the ground in Mexico City, I have several concerns, but mainly I'm curious what the day to day would be like for a stay at home mom. My older son would be going to school (hopefully, that's an entirely different post/subject) - but is it safe for me to venture out and explore with 2 small children by myself? Are there good activities for little children?

The media has sensationalized the crime in Mexico, so all the google searches in the world can't answer this question. 

I'd love to hear any feedback and advise.

Thanks!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Naucalpan as far as I know is not in Mexico City but north of it in Mexico State. This said I have never been there so I cannot answer your questions but hopefully someone on the forum will be able to tell you more.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

My wife and I have lived in Mexico for a couple years now. I am retired. My wife works as a consultant for a company outside Mexico. Our lives here are rather similar to the lives we had in the US - with a few exceptions. But we are probably odd people. 

We spent many years searching all over Mexico to find our 'spot'. We selected Cuernavaca, Morelos - probably 1-2 hours from Naucalpan (depending on traffic). Many of our neighbors commute to Mexico City daily (there is a very nice highway) and others spend the week in the city and come here for the weekends. We have a Home Depot (more expensive than the US with less stuff) and a Costco (which we visit probably twice a week). There are things you can't find here, and some things are MUCH more expensive. We have pretty reliable internet, we get US Netflix and have a few US stations on our satellite TV.

My wife is very fluent in Spanish and I've been trying. I can kind of get my point across, especially when I use latin based words. If my wife didn't speak Spanish I think we would have drowned. We rented our first year and after looking at 100+ houses we bought a house in a very nice neighborhood with 24/7 security. We are on the outskirts of town and there have been a few incidents since we have been here. You have to be careful who you let in your house. We often rely on recommendations from friends for repair work etc. We personally have not had any problems at all with crime/security, but our day is 5AM-8PM. We very rarely are out of the house in the dark - which was true in the US as well.

You need to be smart where you go - there have been a couple of times when (downtown) we have started down a street which just didn't feel right, so we found a better way. BUT you don't have to live in fear. I, personally, think a lot of expats use crime as an excuse for something to complain about. There are bad people in Mexico just like anywhere else. I recently spoke with a Dutch woman with 2 small kids. They were returning to Europe. She mentioned an incident where she was walking down a (rather busy) street near her home with the kids and someone snatched the (apparently obvious) gold chain from her neck and ran away. Well - that could happen anywhere.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Naucalpan is technically in Mexico State, outside the Federal District, but it’s all part of the same urban area, so it’s not really like a separate city.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Naucalpan is technically in Mexico State, outside the Federal District, but it’s all part of the same urban area, so it’s not really like a separate city.


It really is a separate city, or municipality in the State of Mexico and known for lots of industry, which is no doubt why the OP's husband has been offered a job there. It's certainly far away from all of the things that make Mexico City an exciting place to live: history, culture, nightlife and so on.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

After three lessons in geography, a map would be nice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> After three lessons in geography, a map would be nice.



http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...iact=rc&uact=3&dur=639&page=1&start=0&ndsp=15


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Picky - Picky -Picky!!!

From "Wikipedia",

"Greater Mexico City refers to the conurbation around Mexico City, officially called Mexico City Metropolitan Area (Área Metropolitana de la Ciudad de México),[1] constituted by the Federal District—itself composed of 16 boroughs—and 41 adjacent municipalities of the states of Mexico and Hidalgo. For normative purposes, however, Greater Mexico City most commonly refers to the Metropolitan Area of the Valley of Mexico (Zona Metropolitana del Valle de México) an agglomeration that incorporates 18 additional municipalities."

Naucalpan is one of those adjacent municpios. We live in Tlanepantla, which like Naucalpan is a municipio comprised of many smaller cities and colonias. Although located adjacent to the Federal District (Mexico City), it is not directly connected by public transport (Metro or Metrobus) to the many great areas as alluded to be Isla. A principal multi-lane highway (the Periferico) runs through it. Traffic in the morning and evening rush hours is horrendous making transit times very long. I has many shopping shopping areas , especially in the area of Satélite. Private schools are a must with many to choose from. Basically, it is a thoroughly middle class area with many if not all the attributes of a similar area in the USA.

Within the last year, there has been a rise in crime in Naucalpan. Robberies within the "combi" system (small buses) of public transport, bank robberies, home burglaries and kidnapping have increased sometimes involving current or ex-police. There are many very safe subdivisions (fraccionamientos) and clubs de golf from which to choose. I have several friends that have lived in Naucalpan without ever experiencing any problems.

I have copied a link to a Mexico City newspaper, El Universal that has a good section on Naucalpan as well as others in both the Federal District and the Estado de Mexico. Google does any adequate but imperfect job of translation.

El Universal Estado de MÃ©xico - Naucalpan

A bit more expensive and tranquil area close to Naucalpan is the Municipio of Huixquilucan (whis key lu can). Over the summer the Estado de Mexico and the military has increased patrols in the Tlanepantla and Naucalpan areas. Hopefully, the incidence of crime will abate.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The Municipio of Naucalpan includes many Middle-Class and Upper Middle-Class "suburbs" and is considered a good place to live. Traffic between many//most parts of Naucalpan and the center of Mexico City can be bumper to bumper several time periods weekdays. Some of the better private schools are located in Naucalpan if I'm recalling correctly. You will find shopping centers, movie theaters, Wal Mart, etc. I can't think of particular safety concerns to raise at this point. There's an active Newcomer's Club in Mexico City, an some charitable, fraternal and other organizations with which to associate, and there are various churches which offer English-language services and present good meet and greet and networking possibilities.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> The Municipio of Naucalpan includes many Middle-Class and Upper Middle-Class "suburbs" and is considered a good place to live.


If you'd like living in the Mexican version of "suburbs", that is.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Naucalpan is comprised of many colonias. Some old and considered interesting historically. It's a part of the metropolitan area popular with families because there are mostly single family homes most of which have yards, garages, etc. So, out of the necessities of a family and for people who may not enjoy living in smaller and oftentimes more expensive apartments/condos in the dense urban city proper and for some who want to live closer to where they work ... Naucalpan and other "suburban" locations are a sensible choice.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Naucalpan is comprised of many colonias. Some old and considered interesting historically. It's a part of the metropolitan area popular with families because there are mostly single family homes most of which have yards, garages, etc. So, out of the necessities of a family and for people who may not enjoy living in smaller and oftentimes more expensive apartments/condos in the dense urban city proper and for some who want to live closer to where they work ... Naucalpan and other "suburban" locations are a sensible choice.





Isla Verde said:


> If you'd like living in the Mexican version of "suburbs", that is.


And there you have two views. Some people think suburbs with a little space around the houses are wonderful, and others like the amenities available closer to the center of cities.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> And there you have two views. Some people think suburbs with a little space around the houses are wonderful, and others like the amenities available closer to the center of cities.


I should mention I have a bias against suburbs. I grew up in a suburb of Philadelphia where the houses were (mostly) the same differentiated only by their color. When I graduated from high school, I was happy to leave this place, of which it can be said, "There is no 'there' there", and ever since have happily lived in large and larger cities in the US and Europe.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I should mention I have a bias against suburbs. I grew up in a suburb of Philadelphia where the houses were (mostly) the same differentiated only by their color. When I graduated from high school, I was happy to leave this place, of which it can be said, "There is no 'there' there", and ever since have happily lived in large and larger cities in the US and Europe.


 Really? I never would have guessed you had a bias against suburbs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Really? I never would have guessed you had a bias against suburbs.


I wonder how you missed that  . . .


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Living in an outlying area in Mexico City, I would say that ‘suburbs’ has a very different connotation here and can imply something totally unlike suburbs in North American cities (my former habitat).


----------



## hamp618 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the feedback! It’s very helpful. This has certainly shed some light on how far removed Naucalpan is from Mexico City. (hard to tell just by looking at a map!) The company will be helping us find housing and they’ve explained we have a choice to live in an urban setting, or, the ‘burbs. I’m probably in more of a suburb phase in my life right now with 2 small children – though I’ve always appreciated the bustle of a city and a busy neighborhood. We will need to find some good pre-schools/kindergartens from there. 

I'd also guess this "suburb" is much bigger than we're used to with nearly 1M people. 

I appreciate all the personal stories and insight. I look forward to talking more and open to any more feedback you’d like to share.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

hamp618 said:


> I'd also guess this "suburb" is much bigger than we're used to with nearly 1M people.


In the USA, Naucalpan would most likely be considered a "county," not a suburb. It's a "county" which is comprised of about 120 colonias (neighborhoods) - many of which those us from North of the border would probably describe individually as "suburbs." Naucalpan's border abuts that of Mexico City proper (the D.F.) and other than at times when traffic is the most intense, the drive into the city is an easy one. Best of luck with the relocation. Enjoy the adventure!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> In the USA, Naucalpan would most likely be considered a "county," not a suburb. It's a "county" which is comprised of about 120 colonias (neighborhoods) - many of which those us from North of the border would probably describe individually as "suburbs." Naucalpan's border abuts that of Mexico City proper (the D.F.) and other than at times when traffic is the most intense, the drive into the city is an easy one. Best of luck with the relocation. Enjoy the adventure!


Don't count on these "suburbs" to have large green lawns surrounding the houses, as they might in the States. Despite Longford's assurances that it's an easy drive from Naucalpan to Mexico City except "when traffic is the most intense", please be aware that he's talking about "rush hour", which in Mexican City is most of the time!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

A family member of my husband's was born in Naucalpan, Estado de Mexico. Recently I was helping this person download their CURP on-line, and the government website had Naucalpan listed as being in the DF instead of Edo. Mexico. Have they extended the boundaries of DF or was there an error on the government website?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

hamp618 said:


> Thank you all so much for the feedback! It’s very helpful. This has certainly shed some light on how far removed Naucalpan is from Mexico City. (hard to tell just by looking at a map!) The company will be helping us find housing and they’ve explained we have a choice to live in an urban setting, or, the ‘burbs. I’m probably in more of a suburb phase in my life right now with 2 small children – though I’ve always appreciated the bustle of a city and a busy neighborhood. We will need to find some good pre-schools/kindergartens from there.


I'd also guess this "suburb" is much bigger than we're used to with nearly 1M people. 

We live in Tlanepantla (also 1 mil inhabitants) and can be at the "Angel"monument in as few as 20 minutes or as much as 1.5 hours. We live close to a main north-south avenue and can be at a Metro station in about 10. A taxi+Metro trip into the Zocalo runs about 35 minutes. Our access to the Metro or Metro bus makes traveling much easier into the "city." Naucalpan travel times by auto would be a bit longer as would the distance to the nearest Metro station. Both municipios are not really that far removed from central Mexico City and its cultural attractions.

We have lived next to the Zocalo, in Lomas de Chalputepec (a closer in colonia), further out in Tecamachalco and now in Tlanepantla. What you get in the municipios is removal from the "noise of the city", your pesos buy more space in your house or apartment and more choices for nearby private schools. We have excellent access to shopping and restaurants. Weekends sometimes are atrip into the "city"

What Isla says about your backyard (jardin) is certainly true. I can almost use a pair of clippers to mow my lawn. But, we do have one. A key to a selection of a location is access to your work location and for a family, access to schools. My wife was raised in el Centro close to the Zocalo and now prefers the "suburbs". As maesonna says, Mexico City's "suburbs" are not anything like those in the USA. Our fraccionamiento or subdivision looks more like a bunch of very dissimilar row houses (like some in Boston or NYC) with a small backyard and in our case a lot of green space.

We have a cleaning lady who comes in 1 or 2 days per week at a cost of about $15 USD per day. We have an excellent handyman that takes care of our electrical, plumbing, cement repair and rough carpentry for about $4 USD per hour.

City water and sewer is about $15 USD per month. We use bottled water exclusively for drinking costing our family of 3 between $5-8 USD per week. Gas and electric costs are variable. Electricity costs are variable depending upon your usage. It pays to minimize your electric use to keep from going into the "penalty" levels of usage. Basic use is subsidized but very difficult to maintain for a modern family with kids.

Gasoline in more expensive than almost all areas in the USA. Taxis are plentiful and much cheaper than in the USA. The Metro and Metrobus are very economical. Parking can get expensive. Attention should be paid to the availability of parking, hopefully next to or as apart of your home or apartment.

Private school for our 9 year old son costs about $375 USD per month plus an annual "inscription" fee plus books and uniforms. Although the school describes itself as "bi-lingual it is more like 75% Spanish-25% English. Teachers include several Americans. Do your homework with the schools as they vary greatly in costs and quality of instruction. We have 5-6 large shopping centers within 25 minutes drive.

Overall, we live a very comfortable, enjoyable, fruitful and SAFE life here. 

BTW, I am the only non-Mexican in our subdivision of about 130 homes. When I first arrived here in 1995 as an international service employee for a major international company I spoke no Spanish. The things that helped me the most to learn Spanish were a 2 week intensive Spanish course followed by just getting out and speaking the language. I did have a very good background in French and German though. You will find the Mexican people very friendly and accommodating when it comes to language. Much more so than most other countries.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> We live in Tlanepantla (also 1 mil inhabitants) and can be at the "Angel"monument in as few as 20 minutes or as much as 1.5 hours. We live close to a main north-south avenue and can be at a Metro station in about 10. A taxi+Metro trip into the Zocalo runs about 35 minutes. Our access to the Metro or Metro bus makes traveling much easier into the "city." Naucalpan travel times by auto would be a bit longer as would the distance to the nearest Metro station. Both municipios are not really that far removed from central Mexico City and its cultural attractions.


Can you walk to the Metro station in 10 minutes? Having easy access to the Metro and/or the Metrobus is key to getting into the city if you don't want to drive. When does it take you an hour and a half to get to the Angel? I would imagine it's during the week, correct?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

michmex said:


> We live in Tlanepantla (also 1 mil inhabitants) and can be at the "Angel"monument in as few as 20 minutes or as much as 1.5 hours. We live close to a main north-south avenue and can be at a Metro station in about 10. A taxi+Metro trip into the Zocalo runs about 35 minutes. Our access to the Metro or Metro bus makes traveling much easier into the "city." Naucalpan travel times by auto would be a bit longer as would the distance to the nearest Metro station. Both municipios are not really that far removed from central Mexico City and its cultural attractions.


While I'm a city-centre person myself, I think the above needs repeating. "one size" doesn't fit all. Not everyone understands that.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Can you walk to the Metro station in 10 minutes? Having easy access to the Metro and/or the Metrobus is key to getting into the city if you don't want to drive. When does it take you an hour and a half to get to the Angel? I would imagine it's during the week, correct?


Taxi to Lindavista or Indios Verdes is about 10 minutes and 30 pesos. If Insurgentes has an accident or manifestación or if there is a problem entering Reforma because of the same it can take 1.0 to 1.5 hours.

I can usually drive to the Sheraton parking lot to go to the embassy or visit my barber in about 20-25 minutes if I leave between 10-11:00 AM.

Once back in 1996 I was waiting for the light to allow me to enter the "Angel" glorieta at about 1:00 PM just as over 100,000 teachers lazily marched by. I was returning to my office which at the time was above the Sanborns next to the Sheraton. I never made it to my office. Hungry and very, very much in need of a restroom break, it was after 7:00 PM when I got back to my apartment in Lomas de Chapultepec Over 6 hours for a trip that would normally take 15-20 minutes!

Travel times in the D.F. can be extremely variable due to teachers, students, accidents, heavier than normal traffic and the weather, primarily rain storms although now we could also add hail to the list. Over a meter of hail?? I thought I was in the UP of Michigan again.

I am quite familiar with your "neck of the woods" I stayed at the Sheraton Maria Isabel for about 5 weeks while waiting for my things to be moved. As noted, our office was above the Sanborns adjacent to the Sheraton. Very nice area for a lunch time walk. A bunch of neighborhood restaurants of all types. A favorite pastime was visiting with the artists every Sunday afternoon at the Jardín del Arte Sullivan.


----------

